# Paulk Miter Stand



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

First time posting here and this is my second ever “large” woodworking project. A couple years ago while randomly surfing the web I stumbled upon Ron Paulk’s workbench and thought, “now that is cool.” At the time I was still saving for a starter home and stored another “want” on my long mental list.
Well the time is here, and I am in need of a miter stand and purchased the $10 dollar plans. 
And the cutting begins. As a reminder this is my second ever wood project and below is my first eureka! moment. Yes it is simple, yes it is common practice, and yes I felt pretty smart when I figured it out. Using another piece of wood as cutting fence was a staple technique in a large portion of this build. 

 

 

No garage time can be spent without these 2 either! 
And yes, my table saw’s out feed table is a mini fridge.


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

Started making the saw horse stand template today. I was a little nervous using a jigsaw for the template. Kept having flashbacks of using my dad’s craftman jigsaw that screwed up every cut I made with it due to vibration. Left my hand tingly after use. It also didn’t have an off switch.

This was a good excuse for me to buy one instead of borrowing that….thing. Now the Makita jigsaw I purchased, cuts buttery smooth, very little vibration, and has a working off switch! I also picked this one over the bosch as it came with a case. I have a thing for tools that come with cases.

Anyways back to project. Measurements made let’s start cutting.



Template is almost done.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

You'll do better to bite the bullet and buy a table saw now. You need it far more than the project you trying to build. What your doing works but the time it takes to set up is off the charts.

Google table saw sleds if you already have a table saw. That would be an excellent first project. It will greatly improve your accuracy and speed and it's much safer for making cross cuts.

Sorry all the pictures didn't load so I didn't see the TS. Build the sled it's far better than what your doing.

Al


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

That ron guy is a moron.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

SuperMutt said:


> No garage time can be spent without these 2 either!


Awesome! :yes:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

This is just the beginning of your woodworking experience!! Keep the projects coming!!


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

I have most of the panels cut to size, and dovetail extension wing pieces cut and was able to throw the some pieces together to start adjusting the plan’s measurements. Ron’s plans call for a Festool miter saw not the Ridgid that I have. 










My biggest concern with the design is how the miter saws back “feet” will hang off the back of the stand. I am hoping this will not be a stability issue with the stand tipping over when all is done.










Also started to make the side panel templates. Didn’t have a solid grip on the 5" hole saw, the moment it touched the wood it ran off, slammed into the vise on the bench and chipped a tooth. Flipping chipped a tooth on this $40 dollar hole saw! 



















Luckily it didn’t seem to affect the future cuts. And I definitely made sure to set up the cuts away from the vise.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

"My biggest concern with the design is how the miter saws back “feet” will hang off the back of the stand. I am hoping this will not be a stability issue with the stand tipping over when all is done."

You might want to come up with a support on the feet hanging back. Your going to want to level it from time to time. 

I think the guy came up with the best portable unit out these days. Keep sending the pics.

Al


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

Today I learned of another tool I will need to add to the need list. The saw horses are 3/4” sanded ply, my garage sale find router is 1.5 hp. For a long time I could never understand why one would need 3+ hp routers. Figured I could just make the cuts slower.

Ya, that assumption was a bad one. 10 inches into the first cut and I have smoke and a nice black streak on the wood. OK, let’s not go as slow I thought, which fixed the smoke, but now the router is reeaalllly struggling for power. Hmm, maybe all those people on the forums wanting more hp in the router had a valid reason......

Half way through the 4th saw horse and my cut started deviating from the template. What the heck right? Turned out the burnt, no scorched router bit expanded so much from heat the allen screw became loose and the bearing fell off into that large pile of saw dust.










All 1/4" rabbits are cut. The wings are taking shape. (this isn't glued yet)









Gluing the frame together.


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

Al B Thayer said:


> "My biggest concern with the design is how the miter saws back “feet” will hang off the back of the stand. I am hoping this will not be a stability issue with the stand tipping over when all is done."
> 
> You might want to come up with a support on the feet hanging back. Your going to want to level it from time to time.
> 
> ...


I saw a video of someone that added a small extension to the sawhorses that gave more stability. He did have a different saw though. I figure I'll do this when finished if there's an issue.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks like you are doing some good work. 

I think I am reading that you are using the router to cut out the holes and such. You would be better off using a jig saw to rough cut the holes. Leave about 1/8" and trim that with the router & template. Even a 3 HP router will have issues going through 3/4" ply. I've edge trimmed a lot of 3/4" ply with a 1.25 hp router and never burned at bit.


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

PhilBa said:


> Looks like you are doing some good work.
> 
> I think I am reading that you are using the router to cut out the holes and such. You would be better off using a jig saw to rough cut the holes. Leave about 1/8" and trim that with the router & template. Even a 3 HP router will have issues going through 3/4" ply. I've edge trimmed a lot of 3/4" ply with a 1.25 hp router and never burned at bit.


Thanks! And yes, I used the jigsaw to cut the templates then used the templates with the router to cut the rest. The sawhorses are 3/4" the rest is 1/2"

I am kind of spinning off your advise, should I have routered out a shallow cut say 1/4" depth at a time until I cut all the way through?


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

That would definitely have helped


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

SuperMutt said:


> Thanks! And yes, I used the jigsaw to cut the templates then used the templates with the router to cut the rest. The sawhorses are 3/4" the rest is 1/2"
> 
> I am kind of spinning off your advise, should I have routered out a shallow cut say 1/4" depth at a time until I cut all the way through?


I would suggest you use the jig saw to rough cut the rest. Lay the template down, draw the line and then jigsaw a bit outside the line. Then use the router to clean it up. Make sure to clearly mark the cut side (don't ask me how I know this is important). The router is a lousy saw but a great clean up tool. It will go a lot faster.

If you are trimming 1/8 to 1/4" off an edge, I'd go for a full cut and use a some what larger pattern bit. If you are cutting more than 1/4" off, take several passes.


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

Before I started this project I did spend quite a bit of time pouring through other’s threads that had built the same stand. Another’s project had made use of t-tracks for the stand’s fences, and I fell in love with the concept. I also didn’t want to spend the money on festool clamps that the original plans make use of.

Writing this now, I am not sure how I managed to reason with myself that the t-tracks and aluminum fences, and incra parts would be cheaper than the festool clamps……. Good thing I doubt my wife will read this.

Here I simply glued the base for the tracks to the bottom of the top panel. I’ll be dado’ing out the slots. The plans called for me to router out the dove tail. Instead I just cut a dove tail out of a ¼ sheet of ply, glued to the bottom, and will glue another sheet of ply for tail’s base over this.










Glue dried and the dado’s are done! I haven’t screwed the parts in yet just wanted to see how they looked.










Also started putting together the wings.


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

Extension wings, saw base, and extension wing adjustments are done.


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

Miter Stand is finally done!


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

My wife even likes it! ...........apparently portrait photos get posted as landscape.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice storage at the front. Great stand.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Is that a 12" Ridgid, or a 10"? I have a 12" slider, but it looks like yours is the new model perhaps? Looks just like a DeWalt now, save for the orange parts.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like that, especially the wood storage on front.


----------



## SuperMutt (Mar 27, 2015)

BZawat said:


> Is that a 12" Ridgid, or a 10"? I have a 12" slider, but it looks like yours is the new model perhaps? Looks just like a DeWalt now, save for the orange parts.


It's a 10" slider.


----------



## Tmsdadkfs (Nov 12, 2015)

your stand came out great..i ordered my plans and will start after the holidays but i like looking at other woodworkers take on the plans because i'm going with a more box like frame and not with the sawhorse kind of frame so wish me luck i will post it as i build the stand..thanks for sharing and ideas


----------

